# Anyone bag a CC yet?



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Looked at the suspension and it's the same as a mkV. I plan on picking one up this week/weekend. 
btw bags are already ordered


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice work. Those things look hot in stock condition.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

Matt you for cereal?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Matt you for cereal?

Sure am! Looks like I might be getting it Saturday and I was able to change my order in the group buy so it'll get Bagyard front and rear bags







I might get to be first on something for once


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
Sure am! Looks like I might be getting it Saturday and I was able to change my order in the group buy so it'll get Bagyard front and rear bags







I might get to be first on something for once


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Haven't even seen the Germans do that yet... but go for it.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Haven't even seen the Germans do that yet... but go for it. 


well ****, looks like the states will be OG for once


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

so jealous...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Should be getting it today if there are no hiccups in the paper work


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

bagged by autumnbahn?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am sure its already done just not this side of the pond. They have had the car out longer than us







Just not show season so you won't see it for a few months


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am sure its already done just not this side of the pond. They have had the car out longer than us







Just not show season so you won't see it for a few months

We'll see in January at their first big show


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_bagged by autumnbahn?










haha you're funny. It'll be there in all of it's wonderful stock-ness


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_so jealous...

X2
good luck w/ it.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

uh oh


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

oh schnap ^^ , how is it?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

congrats on the new ride, now get to bagging it


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i think you are going to be the first


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Dynoed it today with 220 miles. Made 177whp, 192wtq


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Dynoed it today with 220 miles. Made 177whp, 192wtq

didnt they tell you not to redline it the first 500 miles?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

oh break in periods are a bunch of crap. drag cars rebuild engines and race them right after.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_oh break in periods are a bunch of crap. drag cars rebuild engines and race them right after. 

but then they can rebuilt them again


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
but then they can rebuilt them again









oh man


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

I've seen worse, a guy I know chipped and dynoed at less than 500miles







It's on now


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i raced my brother inlaw in our passat on the way home from picking up my gti lol
man i cant wait for someone to mod these cc's


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

gunna look dope man. finally got an up close look at one yesterday and looks a lot better in person. if it were me though i would have gotten black and VIP it.


----------



## J. Thorpe (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Anyone bag a CC yet? (passat_98)*

IN! Can't wait to see this


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Anyone bag a CC yet? (J. Thorpe)*

thats gonna look sick for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I thought about doing that but I wanted a more euro look. I'm been looking at a set of 20" eurolines but not sure if I wanted to go that route. I'll probably go with a large oem style wheel


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

word. i wanna see some mad dish and tucked lol i need to sell my jetta so i can get in this big body scene


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

VIP and volkswagens are not in the same catigory Sean


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

lol well neither is hot rod and mini truck but we do it anyway


----------



## M1-80 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

nice, this should be interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (M1-80)*

OMG those seats are dope


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_OMG those seats are dope

x2


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dr. Hermie)*

make it happen big time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

20" S8 split spoke wheels?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

it's an option, but I'm not digging the Audi center caps


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

you already ordered bags right?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

yeah should be in around a month from now


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Can't wait to see this.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Nom, nom,nom. Congrats o the purchase.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Thank God for understanding girlfriends! 
Her: "hey what do you want for Christmas honey?'
Me: "Management for my bags"
Her: "How much?"
Me: "$$$$"
Her "OK"
Me: "oh **** yeah!!!!"
Her: "Want it early too?"
See what I have to deal with everyday!!!!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

your a lucky man like dorbritz, i believe thats how he got his bags too








so what setup are you going with?
i am so excited i might drive down there when you install it lol


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

looks like I'm piecing it together on my own. I'm don't care for any of the kits out there. I'm super picking on how **** will look. Sounds like I will have an audience for the install


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Dude...you should bring it to Dallas to do it. Spend the weekend, hang out and then photos after install w. all the local air
















Either way i'm sure i'll see it soon, cant wait man


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

management wise? digital or analog? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Dude...you should bring it to Dallas to do it.


x2
i can try to help!
i dont quite have the knowledge like justin, drew and them but i learned a few things having owned one for a few months
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by f_399 at 4:10 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

analog I like to watch needles move maybe from my big turbo days


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Oh they are going to move















They move on every bump and what not, but i found out so do digital


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

haha good to know that now. Only bad side is that the bags won't get here till the middle of December at the earliest


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

you can setup the system minus running the hoses and bags
when your ready just connect them


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

parts ordered! I still need a few more things and another paycheck


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

It's all a sham.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

don't worry you're still faster


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_ and another paycheck

if only money grew on trees!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_parts ordered! I still need a few more things and another paycheck

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Lurking.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

as always. Are you even doing an air car?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Fa show. Air wrapped in 195 50 15


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

just need valves and water traps now...and for the bags to come in


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Can't wait to see this. This is gonna be a SICK CC. Just please get some VIP wheels for this thing


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

I had VIP wheels on my B5, not sure if I want to do it again


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn I need my bags now


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Anyone bag a CC yet? (passat_98)*

love them seats


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Anyone bag a CC yet? (candela)*

passat cc are so sexy! what bag setup are you going with?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

classic case of not reading. 
shortbusdub


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_classic case of not reading. 
shortbusdub









actually i did read. i'm just retarded i guess. i figured they were bagyard because of the wait.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he only states 3-4 times that he is going bagyard. Who read now?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_he only states 3-4 times that he is going bagyard. Who read now? 

once actually, but way to be that guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No worries. You said you read you didn't. I don't mind being that guy. Some people need to not ask stupid questions. 
Way to be that guy.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

jesus still loves you


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

finally a decent picture. Anyone want to photoshop it slammed?


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_ Anyone want to photoshop it slammed? 


quick chop I did. shaved handles anyone?



















_Modified by j. Kush at 5:21 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

looks so legit Matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thing this is gonna look so sick when its slammed!


----------

